# Juijutsu in Kempo



## OrangeLeopard (May 12, 2005)

Is juijutsu emphasized alongside of your kempo training? Or is it just brushed over due the close proximity of enemy that kempo deals with but never really developed? I am just interested to learn which schools also encourage juijutsu (if at all) and how they apply it. 

Our instructor reviews and has us practice different types of juijutsu moves at least once every three or four classes, and requires us to learn and preform our juijutsu moves during a test, a required number for each belt, but i believe its only a loose emphasis on the art but prepares us to use those moves if somebody were to grab us, or if we feel the need to use a wrist lock and such.


----------



## Simon Curran (May 12, 2005)

I'm certainly no expert, but I am lead to believe that we are introduced to grappling specific moves in the context of knowing the attack, thus being able to counter them, by that I mean if you have never tried to apply a lock, then you would not know how to counter it since you don't know the mechanisms involved.

(Hope that made some sense, much easier to show than tell...)


----------



## Mekosho (May 12, 2005)

our classes are broken up into week lessons, week one, kempo, week two ju-juitsu, week three, kata, week four, weapons.

This does not mean however that only one week we actually practice kempo or ju juitsu then not again for another three weeks, but the primary focus is the art planned for the particular week...

We too have to perform ju juitsu techniques during rank test and we actually rank in both, for instance, someone who holds the rank of purple belt in Kempo in our school, also holds the rank of purple in ju juitsu. 
Our weapons classes of course are also seperatly ranked, although not with belt but rather sash.


----------



## OrangeLeopard (May 13, 2005)

what do yuo actually wear to class then?


----------



## Mark L (May 13, 2005)

Mekosho said:
			
		

> our classes are broken up into week lessons, week one, kempo, week two ju-juitsu, week three, kata, week four, weapons.
> 
> This does not mean however that only one week we actually practice kempo or ju juitsu then not again for another three weeks, but the primary focus is the art planned for the particular week...



We've a similar schedule, week 1 is stand-up JJ, week 2 is kempo, week 3 is ground JJ (grappling), week 4 is everything (work on what needs the most work).  Forms, sparring, and weapons are sprinkled in at the whim of the instructor or the request of the class.  The fourth week combines the intermediate (~10 students) and advanced (~6 students) classes into a single 3 hr class, so we have a larger variety of skills and body types to play with.


----------



## Kempojujutsu (May 13, 2005)

We teach it as one art, not two seperate arts.


----------



## MisterMike (May 13, 2005)

Our kempo contains a lot of ju jutsu looking moves in it already. Striking and grappling just compliment each other very well. This may be what bleeds over from our other empty hand art, aiki ju jutsu. The training varies by the day and rank is issued for each art seperately.


----------



## James Kovacich (May 13, 2005)

OrangeLeopard said:
			
		

> Is juijutsu emphasized alongside of your kempo training? Or is it just brushed over due the close proximity of enemy that kempo deals with but never really developed? I am just interested to learn which schools also encourage juijutsu (if at all) and how they apply it.
> 
> Our instructor reviews and has us practice different types of juijutsu moves at least once every three or four classes, and requires us to learn and preform our juijutsu moves during a test, a required number for each belt, but i believe its only a loose emphasis on the art but prepares us to use those moves if somebody were to grab us, or if we feel the need to use a wrist lock and such.



It depends on what style of Kempo you practice. Ju Jitsu as an art is comprehensive in itself. Without knowing your style, and the fact that you are training Kempo, I'd say your instructor is giving you "all that you need" for now and at a "regulated pace" which is a good approach when teaching 2 arts somewhat together. One is the primary art and the other is secondary or the "complimentary" art.


----------

